# Underground Fence



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

We're looking at installing underground fence for our two dogs. Has anyone had experience with this type of containment? Are there any existing posts out there where this issue has been hashed out already?

We're looking at the PetSafe ProTx-1.

Thanks


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Just for clarification:
Dogs are contained in an indoor/outdoor kennel if we are not home and are inside with us if we are home. We live on 4 acres with many temptations outside our perimeters and have had the constant tendency to follow their noses beyond our site when we let them out to do their business.

We're looking to have something where the dogs can be turned out for shorter periods of time to do their business and/or if we're working outside be out with us without having to worry that they're just going to wander off.

We're not looking to leave them outside for long periods of time without supervision, just a bit more piece of mind when we're home with them.

I'm wondering if you guys know of any major problems, quirks, exceptionally good things, and/or approximate cost to expect to contain a little less than 1 acre.

Thanks


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

There are a couple of threads out there that discuss this topic prettty thoroughly. A quick search should find them. Good luck, I have been meaning to do exactly what you are preposing but haven't gotten that far.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Dak> I've gone all the way back and I've only found 3 threads and they only had 1 or 2 replies and not with much substance.

After doing some research this morning, I'm thinking of buying one of the less expensive name-brand models that needs self-install instead of paying nearly a grand to have someone else do it.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dick Monson uses one I think ask him what he thinks about it.

The biggest downside in my mind would be it would still allow strays to get at your dogs which may be a problem depending on where you live


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

THanks Bob. I have considered that problem, and it just comes down to that the dogs still won't be left out there unattended or unsupervised for long periods of time anyway so that doesn't concern me. It's not like I'm going to chain link my entire 4 acres  Plus, the people around out neighborhood are pretty good. :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Dan, maybe the spamjam took those old topics out. Mine is an Innotek (sp). Easy to install, just used a sod edger to cut the trench. You can buy extension wire as another kit or use telephone wire. The field is adjustable for width and stimulation level. The dog learns quickly as there is a warning tone on the collar when he approaches the field.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks Dick, I figured you'd stumble upon this thread eventually. Any problems with breaks in the coverage where they escape through?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I've used one for the past 8 years. We have two labs and a cocker and it works great, when it is used for the purpose you stated. They are not fool proof, on occasion the cocker has figured out his batteries are dead and will "sneak"out. What i do then is put new batteries in his collar and then turn off the warning beeper and make him honest again :lol: . We use it for the reasons you stated, to teach them where there yard is and have them respect those bouderies when we are outside together. They are easy to install yourself. We have started the dogs when they were puppies, I'm not sure how it will be when they are older dogs and are used to a larger area with no boundries, if they are fairly soft dogs i think it would work fine if they are a little on the stubborn side, it may not work as well.

Good luck.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

No problems yet. The collar recharges right on the control box. Once in a great while my lab will endure the ouch, but he's pretty good usually.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

My dogs are kenneld during the day, in with me a night, run the yard for exrecise and other duties. But my buddy uses his to contain his dogs all day with no problems.

The new innotek has rechargeable batteries, with a beeper that reminds you to recharge every 30-60 days.

Just take your time with the training and follow the training instructions to a T. They are awesome! After a while they dont even need the collar. The bad part is that it limits some of your yard training since you dont want to throw retrieves anywhere near the hot spots


----------



## Birdman44 (Mar 31, 2006)

Not sure of your circumstance, but if you have areas that are not mowed or driven over you can elect to get a unit with 20ga wire and put it above ground with staples. It takes half the time to install and after a couple months its completly burried from leaves and grass growing over it. I have had mine down for 3 years with no problems.


----------



## dennisd (Mar 2, 2007)

I have the pet safe wireless pet containment system. No wires to bury and has different yard size settings. Has a control box and collar. Works great and is portable.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I was looking at getting the one with no wires but my yard isnt square so I dont think it would work very well. Has anybody else ran into this problem. I was looking at getting ethier the innotek or pet safe deluxe in groung system. The pet safe with no wires would be so nice because its portable.


----------



## 8x56mn (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, here goes. It's our policy to anyone using one will not get a dog from us period. For every success story I can give you examples of ten tragic ones. They don't keep other dogs or cats out and sooner or latter if your dog is a high driver he will bust through chasing another dog, cat, kids on bikes or even squirrels. I have heard plenty of arguments from people who have them for sure, just last week client called to tell me his chessy chased a dog into the street being protective, and got hit.
In my opinion a fence gives you a lot more peace of mind. If you think that you can watch them all the time you're kidding yourself. I don't mean to start a big argument, but you did ask.


----------



## litko609 (Dec 13, 2006)

I have used a similar fence in the past, which worked extremely well for 2 of my 3 dogs. Don't remember the exact model, however, it has a 'warning' beep prior to the dog actually getting a 'jolt'.

Not sure if it is breed related... my shepherd/lab mix and my staffordshire terrier/lab mix jump back when they hear the warning tone.
:lol: 
My yellow lab, on the other hand, does not even flinch , and will actually walk in the 'danger zone' taking the shock.
 
Due to the yellow labs 'tolerance' of the shock, we have since installed a chain link fence, in order to alleviate any vehicle related run-ins for her.

As on e of the previous posts states... training the dogs is extremely important.

I have a used e-fence available if interested...


----------

